# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) منقول : حل عطل الاضاءة نوكيا 501

## jazouli89

حل عطل الاضاءة نوكيا 501

----------


## mohamed73

بـارك الله فيك ياغالى

----------


## star201180

الله اكبر.......................

----------

